# Uploading IR codes into the Tivo



## abdo1976 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi,

I want to use the stand alone Tivo with my coolsat receiver. The problem is that tivo doesn't have coolsat in its list of receivers. 

I spent hours online looking for a way to fix that and I found out that I need get the coolsat IR codes and upload them into the tivo.

I managed to get the codes but I don't know how to upload them into the tivo and I couldn't find info on how to do it.

So if anybody out there has done this, knows how to do it or can direct me on where I can get instructions, you would be saving me from my misery and adding a smile on the faces of many.

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Use the "search this forum" tool and search for coolsat and you will find a few reasons why you won't get an answer.


----------



## abdo1976 (Jun 1, 2006)

OK..I searched and I read the posts.....however I am a paying TIVO subscriber...whether I get free satellite or not is not the issue here.

I am entitled to use my tivo with any service I have......I can use it to record programs that I receive from a free antenna signal.

Talking about legit.........all this "underground forum" talks about is to hack the tivo...I suppose that is "VERY LEGIT".

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

abdo1976 said:


> OK..I searched and I read the posts.....however I am a paying TIVO subscriber...whether I get free satellite or not is not the issue here.
> 
> I am entitled to use my tivo with any service I have......I can use it to record programs that I receive from a free antenna signal.
> 
> ...


I admit I don't know much about the "FREE SATELLITE" service you are receiving, but the gist of what I can get from the posts that I have read here is Tivo has the codes. I even think that someone mentioned what codes worked. The problem as I understand it is that guide data is provided for the satellite services are all there already except for dish network. So it is generally assumed here that people are using this setup to steal dishnetwork. I'm not saying you are but that is the general feeling here.

As for what we do here the difference is we don't steal the service being provided, we are augmenting features for services we are paying for. Again I am not accusing you, just trying to explain why you won't get much help for that type of problem.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

abdo1976 said:


> OK..I searched and I read the posts.....however I am a paying TIVO subscriber...whether I get free satellite or not is not the issue here.
> 
> I am entitled to use my tivo with any service I have......I can use it to record programs that I receive from a free antenna signal.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to use the TiVo with services it was designed to work with.


----------

